# Wave-Aufnahme



## MKMusik (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte Lieder von meinem Digital Piano aus als Wave-Datei aufnehmen - mit meinem PC habe ich das auch schon 1000mal ohne Probleme gemacht. Da ich nun nur noch ein Notebook habe, möchte ich nun mit ihm aufnehmen. Aber: Alle Wavedateien, die ich aufnehme, klingen beim Wiederabspielen (sei es per Media Player oder als gebrannte CD) total e - irgendwie blechern, die Töne sind abgehackt, irgendwie erinnert mich das alles mehr an meinen alten C64! Während des Aufnahmeprozesses selbst, also während das Klavier läuft, kommt aber aus den Notebook-Lautsprechern die Musik genau so, wie sie kommen sollte. 
Ist das nun ein Software-Problem meines Waverecorders, hat das was mit meiner Soundkarte zu tun, oder gibts einen geheimnisvollen Knopf, den ich drücken muss?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## bokay (6. Dezember 2008)

Verwende ASIO4All als Treiber. Versuche einmal eine Aufnahme wo der Laptop im Akku Betrieb läuft. Vielleicht liegt es wie so oft am Netzteil.

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an der eingestellten Bittiefe und/oder Samplerate...


----------



## sight011 (7. Dezember 2008)

Gib dochmal ne kleine Info darüber mit was für einem sequenzer/oder mit welchem Programm du aufnimmst, bzw. was für Kabel du da verlegt hast!


----------

